# Coop Cat Food



## slash (Oct 16, 2010)

So we had to get some food from the local co-op and I bought the own brand in gravy. Just wondering if someone could tell me how bad it is?


----------



## PeteJC21 (Feb 10, 2011)

slash said:


> So we had to get some food from the local co-op and I bought the own brand in gravy. Just wondering if someone could tell me how bad it is?


Aren't supermarket own brands usually only 4% meat?


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

PeteJC21 said:


> Aren't supermarket own brands usually only 4% meat?


I'm not speaking with any kind of knowledge of the subject of cat food but I think the term on cat food packets 4% beef/4% chicken ect is only referring to the percentage of the declared meat ie beef/chicken ect.This does not mean that there is only 4% meat ,there will be a higher meat content but its source is not specified.Im sure hobbs will give me cyber slap if I am wrong.


----------



## slash (Oct 16, 2010)

Hi All, 
Thanks for the advice so far. I'm hoping Hobbs comes along to save me soon. 
Slash was on Whiskas/Felix (I know...I know...) but went off them.
He loves the Coop ones, I think it's the gravy. I don't know about the main ingredients, but it smells nice to a human.
My husband reckons he likes it so much because it's full of sugar and it's like giving him a macdonalds and a full fat coke. 
If it is really bad, are there any other readily available foods (preferably from a store such as the supermarket or PAH), in gravy, that I could try?
Thanks


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Not a food I am familiar with, I'm afraid. Though I did email coop a while ago to see whether they can give me more detailed info on their cat food but I have heard nought. 

Can you post the ingredients and analysis, though it sounds as though it is going to be a generic: chicken (min 4%), vitamins, minerals type of label.

If there is a phone number etc on the trays, can you pm me that? 

Have you checked your local pet shop to see whether they stock Bozita? Bozita sell chunks in gravy. 

Your choice will increase slightly if you buy online (zooplus). In addition to Bozita, which you can also get on zooplus, you could then also check out Schmusy Vollwertflakes. Or if you don't mind having some grains in the diet - Animonda Rafine or Yarrah are chunks in sauce. 

Have you ever tried mushing up the chunks in sauce to see whether you can get him used to a pate consistency? If he were to eat pate, well, the door to the world of good, cheap cat food would suddenly be open wide.


----------



## slash (Oct 16, 2010)

Apologies for the delay, I couldn't get connected to pet forum last night for some reason.

Pack Size 100g (comes in boxes of 12) 
Chunks in Gravy with beef:
~Meat and Animal Derivatives (Minimum 4% Beef)
~Minerals
~Various Sugars
~Oils and Fats
~Derivatives of Vegetable Origin
Chunks in Gravy with Tuna
~as above with minimum 4% Tuna
Chunks in Gravy with Rabbit
~as above with minimum 4% Rabbit
Chunks in Gravy with Chicken
~as above with minimum 4% Chicken

Contains:
~Vitamin A - 3000 i.u/kg
~Vitamin D3 - 200 i.u/kg
~Vitamin E - 30 mg/kg
The vitamin statement is valid until the best before end date shown on the cut out on the side of the box

Typical Analysis
~Moisture 81%
~Protein 8.5%
~Oils and Fats 7.0%
~Ash 2.0%
~Fibre 0.5%

Feeding Guidelines: Cats seldom overeat and will regulate their food intale according to their needs. An everage adult cat (4kg) needs approximately 3 to 4 packs per day, normally at 2 separate feeds.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

slash said:


> Apologies for the delay, I couldn't get connected to pet forum last night for some reason.
> 
> Pack Size 100g (comes in boxes of 12)
> Chunks in Gravy with beef:
> ...


Pretty industry standard stuff if a little low on protein. Will give them a bell later to see whether they can add anything...


----------



## slash (Oct 16, 2010)

When you say 'industry standard' does that mean it's as bad as but no worse than the Felix/Whiskas ilk?


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

slash said:


> When you say 'industry standard' does that mean it's as bad as but no worse than the Felix/Whiskas ilk?


Sorry, should have made that clearer - in terms of the labelling, it is pretty standard. Hiding behind umbrella terms (meat and animal derivatives; vegetable derivatives), not really declaring what is in it (as all of the big ones do) so it is really impossible to say whether this food is any better, the same or worse than similar food of that ilk.

And to quantify "better or worse". That to me means in terms of the amount of meat it contains (and then how much meat to offal), what meats/offal they use, how much jelly/gravy they put into the food to reduce the cost for themselves and to make the food more palatable. How much calcium/phosphorus it contains and what the ratio is. Whether it contains sugars (this one does), which ones and why? Etc

All foods that are labelled as "complete" need to contain enough nutrients to sustain/maintain the health of a cat. The issue is that the guidelines as to what that means are a tad loose - otherwise foods would contain the same amount of vitamins and minerals and they don't.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Just a quick update. Phoned them this morning and on asking how much meat their pouches contain I was told "not a lot". Only 4%.  So, I gave the customer service person, who was ever so nice, a little guide to food labelling, she noted down my questions (of which there were plenty) and told me that they would get back to me. Well, clearly not today.

If they haven't gotten back to me by the beginning of next week I will send them an email with my questions.


----------



## slash (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks Hobbs, really appreciate you checking this out for me!


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

slash said:


> Thanks Hobbs, really appreciate you checking this out for me!


Which reminds me that I need to follow up my rather interesting phonecall with an email. Will do that shortly!


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

hobbs2004 said:


> Not a food I am familiar with, I'm afraid. Though I did email coop a while ago to see whether they can give me more detailed info on their cat food but I have heard nought.
> 
> Can you post the ingredients and analysis, though it sounds as though it is going to be a generic: chicken (min 4%), vitamins, minerals type of label.
> 
> ...


Ooh - sorry to but it - but we could be onto something here Sweetie is very fussy but does like pate. I am keen to upgrade her food but not sure where to start. Should I try just whizzing up some bozita or grau (which is better)? Also, do they do trial packs? Sorry Hobbs, I really must get around to reading your diet threads in more detail


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Kiwi said:


> Ooh - sorry to but it - but we could be onto something here Sweetie is very fussy but does like pate. I am keen to upgrade her food but not sure where to start. Should I try just whizzing up some bozita or grau (which is better)? Also, do they do trial packs? Sorry Hobbs, I really must get around to reading your diet threads in more detail


Absolutely no problem Flapper! She likes pate? Consider yourself lucky and given the choice I would opt for the Grau rather than the Bozita. However, you could try both and if they are both eaten feed them in rotation. Perhaps you can even add a third one into the mix (Animonda or Smilla or the more expensive Terra Felis 

Well, zooplus have started offering an intropack on the German site but it is nothing to write home about (not necessarily the brands you want..). So, I am afraid you will either have to bite the bullet and get a lot of 6 of each brand or perhaps a very friendly PFer will send you a tin. I am afraid, I have neither, otherwise I would pop one in the post to you hun.


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

hobbs2004 said:


> Absolutely no problem Flapper! She likes pate? Consider yourself lucky and given the choice I would opt for the Grau rather than the Bozita. However, you could try both and if they are both eaten feed them in rotation. Perhaps you can even add a third one into the mix (Animonda or Smilla or the more expensive Terra Felis
> 
> Well, zooplus have started offering an intropack on the German site but it is nothing to write home about (not necessarily the brands you want..). So, I am afraid you will either have to bite the bullet and get a lot of 6 of each brand or perhaps a very friendly PFer will send you a tin. I am afraid, I have neither, otherwise I would pop one in the post to you hun.


No worries, I'll try a six pack of each and the Smilla. There are so many cats around here and a local charity that at least I know none of it will go to waste. Thanks! x


----------



## Davin (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi guys nice discussion about this food,..
Have'nt tried Daisy on the trays,although she did like the pouches...


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Right, I have talked to COOP and here is what they have said:

the pouches/trays contain about 44% meat (not clear how much of this is meat and much offal), some vitamins, minerals as well as about 53% gravy. The sugars they include are for palatability purposes and the vegetable derivative they use is chicory (extracts). 

Does that help?


----------



## Sergeant.Floyd.Pepper (Mar 2, 2011)

whats your thoughts on 44% meat?


----------



## slash (Oct 16, 2010)

Hi Hobbs,
Sorry only just saw this update. I take it the 44% means that this is really bad food then? He loves it but does this means I'm feeding him the kitty equivalent of turkey twizzlers?
Thanks


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Sergeant.Floyd.Pepper said:


> whats your thoughts on 44% meat?





slash said:


> Hi Hobbs,
> Sorry only just saw this update. I take it the 44% means that this is really bad food then? He loves it but does this means I'm feeding him the kitty equivalent of turkey twizzlers?
> Thanks


No, it isn't _bad_ for them. Despite having only 44% meat it is said to contain all the nutrients cats need. However, there are plenty of foods on the market that contain a higher meat content with less jelly/gravy that may or may not cost roughly the same (not sure about the cost of the coop food).

At the end of the day, you guys need to decide whether you are happy with feeding a food that is mostly gravy.


----------

